# OK, I'm an idiot... help needed



## metallatem (Oct 17, 2008)

How do you post a You-Tube video???


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2008)

Just post the URL and it gets automagically parsed. For example, the following:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbdim66k8d0​gets parsed into this format:
[MEDIA=youtube]qbdim66k8d0[/MEDIA]​Where the characters between the "youtubevid" tags are everyhing after the "?v=" in the YouTube url.

The result is this:


----------



## metallatem (Oct 17, 2008)

aha... thanks


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 27, 2008)

I always thought this was an Awesome feature of this site. Not many forums have that.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 28, 2008)

everytime I tryed to post a youtube link/video it just showed the whole link  I figured out that i you did he


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2008)

i just type it in and it automatically does it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 29, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> everytime I tryed to post a youtube link/video it just showed the whole link  I figured out that i you did he


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2008)

You just need to make sure there's no referrer on the end or the shit doesn't parse it correctly. So basically, anything after and including the & symbol, get rid of. (See attached)

Also, make sure that the video has embedding enabled, otherwise you'll get the "We're sorry, this video is no longer available" message.

- C


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 30, 2008)

EDIT: Just checking.


----------

